# Ruger Single Six



## blackbear

What do you think of the Ruger single six 22LR./22Magnum?
What ammo does yours shoot best?


----------



## fishtail

Neither of mine have a preference. 
It's only mine as to what I'm doing with them when.
The run of the mill 500 to a box 40gr is normal for targets. When hunting with them it's usually 40gr CCI Mini-Mag or Maxi-Mag. 
Only fly in the ointment is remembering the different groupings between the three different cartridges. 
They are sighted in for the 40gr Maxi-Mag.


----------



## Jethro Bodine

mine shoots everything fine.  Really fun and accurate.  Its been in the family for years.


----------



## Silver Mallard

Fun gun to shoot!!!!! Mine like s the CCI blazer 22 WMR's


----------



## NCHillbilly

Great little guns, good qulity, accurate, dependable.


----------



## fishfryer

I am a big fan of the Ruger Supersingle Six. With any combination revolver,the barrel is bored for the largest bullet,therefore the best accuracy is expected in the 22 caliber version for the magnum cartridge.


----------



## Michael F. Gray

I have  a stainless model with 5 1/2 inch barrel. It'll shoot anything, and do it well. I normally purchase the least expensive .22 long rifle fodder I find. All my kids learned on the single six, and well made kit guns, Model 18 S. & W.'s, and Colt Diamondbacks are possessed my all my offspring. Every youngster should master a good .22 before acquiring a centerfire. Single Six is as good as they get. I'm always looking for a good used one. If cared for properly, you can't wear them out. You should see a grandchild's face whe they get their very own. As with my children, they stay in the gun safe and are used only under adult supervision.


----------



## drewpatt

I have one of the old 3 screw models, my dad give it to me when I was 15 it's still my favorite revolver.


----------



## safebuilder

i love to shoot mine


----------



## fishfryer

drewpatt said:


> I have one of the old 3 screw models, my dad give it to me when I was 15 it's still my favorite revolver.



Mine also.


----------



## buttplate

*Holster For Single Six*

I picked up two of these little jewels in the past couple weeks. I put a post in the gun section of the new S&S portion of GON asking for a SS Single Six. I got no reply for a couple of weeks then all of a suddon I got several answers. I met two great members and made two trades. 

I looked up the ss#'s when I got home on Ruger's web site. One of my new friends wea manufactured in 2009 and the other in 1980. I haven't put them side by side but would the 1980 one be a "three screw"?

NOW FOR THE PART ABOUT THE HOLSTER!!

I wanted a holster for my new found friends. While on the Ruger web site I noticed that they offered holsters that were made to fit the Single Six so I ordered one. Folks, if you find yourself in need of leather for your little friend these fit like a glove and seem to be quality leather. The price was not bad at all, $50.42. Now I must decide which one to  carry in the woods, neither has a mark on it. They are both like new.


----------



## wclawrence

I love mine and wish I had another just like it.
My favorite thing to do with it is load it with .22 magnum ratshot and go rat hunting with it.  Killed two last night.


----------



## simpleman30

i've got my grandpa's old single six.  got a question for yall that are more familiar with this gun...  my grandpa received this gun from a law enforcement buddy of his back in the 70's.  he always assumed the gun, holster, and secondary cylinder was confiscated off someone.  anyways, i've always wondered what the other cylinder was for.  is one for 22 and the other for 22 mag?  i've never swapped the cylinders, but a 22 mag round will fit in either cylinder.  papa always shot 22 mag in the gun with the cylinder that's in it now.  is the other cylinder for a regular .22?  can i shoot a reg. 22 round out of the 22 mag cylinder?  sorry for the "newbie" question, but i don't have a lot of experience with this or any revolver.

thanks for the help.


----------



## fishfryer

buttplate said:


> I picked up two of these little jewels in the past couple weeks. I put a post in the gun section of the new S&S portion of GON asking for a SS Single Six. I got no reply for a couple of weeks then all of a suddon I got several answers. I met two great members and made two trades.
> 
> I looked up the ss#'s when I got home on Ruger's web site. One of my new friends wea manufactured in 2009 and the other in 1980. I haven't put them side by side but would the 1980 one be a "three screw"?
> 
> NOW FOR THE PART ABOUT THE HOLSTER!!
> 
> I wanted a holster for my new found friends. While on the Ruger web site I noticed that they offered holsters that were made to fit the Single Six so I ordered one. Folks, if you find yourself in need of leather for your little friend these fit like a glove and seem to be quality leather. The price was not bad at all, $50.42. Now I must decide which one to  carry in the woods, neither has a mark on it. They are both like new.



A three screw is held together with three screws,later ones by pins. If it has screws,it's a three screw.


----------



## Richard P

A 22mag cartridge should not fit both cylinders if one of them is for 22lr.  Possibly both are 22mag but the cyl should be marked for its appointed cartridge.
  You may fire 22lr out of the mag cylinder but it isnt a recommended practice. The 22lr casing may bulge and split. Also the 22lr bullet dia is a bit smaller than 22mag and not give best accuracy.  Ruger could fit a 22lr cyl for you.  
   Does yours have three screws in the frame on the side ?


----------



## fishfryer

simpleman30 said:


> i've got my grandpa's old single six.  got a question for yall that are more familiar with this gun...  my grandpa received this gun from a law enforcement buddy of his back in the 70's.  he always assumed the gun, holster, and secondary cylinder was confiscated off someone.  anyways, i've always wondered what the other cylinder was for.  is one for 22 and the other for 22 mag?  i've never swapped the cylinders, but a 22 mag round will fit in either cylinder.  papa always shot 22 mag in the gun with the cylinder that's in it now.  is the other cylinder for a regular .22?  can i shoot a reg. 22 round out of the 22 mag cylinder?  sorry for the "newbie" question, but i don't have a lot of experience with this or any revolver.
> 
> thanks for the help.



You may have two magnum cylinders,a .22 longrifle cylinder won't chamber a magnum. You need a longrifle cylinder for them alone. The magnum cylinder has larger chambers for cartridges,you might split cases if you fire longrifles in it. The accuracy wouldn't be there either.


----------



## Offroadtek

On my 81' the Mag cylinder isn't fluted like the 22lr cylinder is.
I love the accuracy of this gun.


----------



## Killdee

I had 1 back in the late 70's and like a fool traded it off. I would love to get another 1.


----------



## longbowdave1

Cabelas has a sale on the 50th Anniversary Model of the Ruger single six this weekend, i think it runs 499$.

 I'd like one too if anyone's buying! :decorate:


----------



## frankwright

They were never an inexpensive gun. I bought mine from Richway in 1975 for $97.39.

$100 was a chunk of money 36 years ago!


----------



## Gordief

they are good guns.... but, out-dated.

alot of good 9-shot revolvers these days.

even ruger has the single nine.


----------



## fishfryer

Gordief said:


> they are good guns.... but, out-dated.
> 
> alot of good 9-shot revolvers these days.
> 
> even ruger has the single nine.



Yeah, outdated is not bad,though. I'd sure like to have an outdated 1st generation Colt single action,or an outdated pre-64 Winchester model 70,or maybe even an original Sharps big fifty. Outdated guns for an outdated man. I was you understand, born in the middle of the twentieth century. Cars still had carburetors,and no airconditioning,completely outdated.


----------



## shea900

I love my blue one.


----------



## tree cutter 08

u mean single 10. dont think their outdated. one of the best out there.


----------



## Blueridge

I strap mine on when bushogging my field and shoot/shoot at field mice with it . makes the day fun.


----------



## fishfryer

Blueridge said:


> I strap mine on when bushogging my field and shoot/shoot at field mice with it . makes the day fun.



That works fine,the Mark 1 and 2 works good for that also. I didn't know anyone else did that.


----------



## Blueridge

fishfryer said:


> That works fine,the Mark 1 and 2 works good for that also. I didn't know anyone else did that.



Been shootin field mice off the tractor for 15 years with that same Ruger . Gettin pretty good at it. Also shot a copper head or two.


----------



## Mr7mag

*Single Six*

I don't like the one I have! 

Just not the gun for me.


----------



## crackerdave

One of the best guns I ever owned! 
I got hard up for money,and sold it to a friend.When I got" back on my feet," I offered him $50 more than I sold it to him for.That varmint wouldn't take it!


----------



## Killdee

Mr7mag said:


> I don't like the one I have!
> 
> Just not the gun for me.



Let me know if you want to get rid of it, may be interested.


----------



## redman2006

The old one my father handed down was a good gun.  The newer ones are not as nice on my opinion.   The adjustable sights on the new versions are nice, but give me a3 screw old model any day.   Mine was stolen from the house.  It was one of three that I will never be able to replace.  All the others were just guns.

 Accuracy is not as good with lr as with mags.  I believe there is a slightly oversized bore and undersized throat on the lr cylinder sue to the conversion ability of it.


----------



## JDBrown

Mine shot great with both Mags and regular .22s, I liked hunting with both. I lost the LR cyl in a wreck back in the 90s, I never have taken the time to send it back to Ruger to have a new one fitted. I probably will one day, as the mags are a little expensive just to plink around with!


----------



## 1022

Mr7mag said:


> I don't like the one I have!
> 
> Just not the gun for me.



Let me know if it's for sale


----------



## gsuchevy

I'd be interested in it if you want to sale it. PM me if you are.


Mr7mag said:


> I don't like the one I have!
> 
> Just not the gun for me.


----------



## bcraig

*Ruger 22*

I have had probably 10 of them in my life and for me it has been a hit or miss (pun intended)proposition. bout half of them would shoot into 1-1/2 at 25 long steps and bout half wouldn,t hold 3 inches at the same yardage.
All were minute of rabbit at 15 steps or so.

Craig


----------



## Darkhorse

I bought a 6.5 Stainless convertible to go along with my 7.5 blue SBH a week ago last wednsday. Shot 6 inches high with the sight bottomed out. Called ruger and UPS picked it up the following Friday.
I know my way around a machine shop and the insides of a firearm and the burrs on the cylinder advancement notches were ridiculous. So in my letter to Ruger I asked them to also deburr the firearm.
My SBH is 32 yrs old and smooth as silk. I also own 6 Rugers at the present time. So while the present quality and finishing leaves a lot to be desired, once smoothed out these guns are in it for the long haul. Else I wouldn't keep buying them.
In my opinion, Ruger makes the only option for a good single action in my book. The 6 shots I did shoot through the pistol were in a very tight group just 6 inches high.
I had both a Bearcat and Old model Single Six many years ago and always wanted another one. Finally got one but it doesn't seem like it. It was only here 3 days.
Forgive the seemingly negative Ruger dialect. I am just a little disgruntled at the moment because I want it in hand! Now!
So, I'm waiting impatiently. Will post again when it's returned to me.


----------



## bcraig

*Re*

Yep I have definetly noticed a drop in quality and fit and finish.Ruger has always been a hit or miss with me .

Craig


----------



## Darkhorse

Ruger received my Single Six on the 18 th and UPS delivered it back to me on Friday afternoon, the 27 th. Not only did they fix the sights but they replaced a few other parts inside the pistol also. I'm not really sure why as it only had 6 shots fired through it. They also knocked off most of the machineing burrs too.
Sighted it in yesterday it seemed to group well with both 22lr and 22 WMR's.
Thinking seriously about fiber optic sights for the Single   Six first, then the SBH if I like them. I don't see as well as I did a few years ago.


----------



## Gaswamp

great pistols...I've got an old 3 screw 1956 production


----------



## Darkhorse

This is an update to an old post. It's been 5 years or so since I got mine back from Ruger and I've shot a lot of ammo through it since then.
It has shot all the .22lr I've run through it very well. Right now I'm working on a couple of boxes of the 500 or so Winchester .22 lr HP's, not the most expensive out there but it will shoot a ragged hole with this ammo if I do my part. This is what I now load with all of the time, including in the woods.
I wanted the convertible because I planned on using the magnum cylinder with solids in case I ran up on any ill tempered hogs seeing as where I hunt is loaded with them. So I sighted it in with the magnum cylinder and it shot real well. Then one day I took a shot at a hog down in a creek bottom. This was the first time I'd shot a magnum .22 without ear protection.
The report was ear splitting, to say the least. I ended up shooting almost the entire cylinder and each shot actually hurt and got my ears ringing. Worse than normal that is, and I don't need my hearing any worse after shooting so many years. So the magnum capability is pretty useless for me. I could have just bought a SS single 6 or single 10, and saved me some money.
As for the pistol itself, it has become my favorite shooter and instead of my SBH the Single Six now gets the nod when ever I carry in the woods or go fishing.


----------



## Chestnut

*single six*

pick up one from a old friend from his ( girl friend gift ) 
 was the special 200 year American  Liberty  1976
believe it was 50.00 bucks  1977     they had small rust arounf the boths cyclines  got those clean and now its the  best gun/ atv/ walkin and truck  snake killer with rat shots 
  love the old gun .   

steve


----------



## Jack Ryan

I bought one for myself and one for my father back in the late 70's. I've shot tens of thousands of 22 of every variety through mine.

Unfortunately I now have both of them.


----------



## jmoser

Classic American sixgun; everyone should have one.
I shoot Federal 50 gr WMR JHPs thru mine; extra whoomp with the heavy bullet.


----------



## Larry Rooks

Mine has never failed to shoot with any ammo, LR of Mag  There is none better in my opinion when it comes to SA Guns  I own Ruger BH in 41 Mag and 45 Colt too, awesome


----------

